# POLITICAL HUMOR: Romney touts business experience !!!!



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
..
*and also his Olympic experience*
..









...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan,

You should be including the TAG "Political" in your post… "HUMOR" is very misleading and NOT TRUE.

This is really FUNNY!

Romney cannot criticize Obama's Business record *because he DOES NOT HAVE ONE! LOL*

Obama lives in his own IDEALISTIC world and does not realize that our world is NOT going to change so he can live in it.

JOE LYDDON IS NOT WATCHING THIS THREAD!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dan, I love you like a brother from another mother - but I sure hate seeing all this Political garbage here where I come to relax. I get enough unwanted political opinions everyday in my email everyday, not including the aggravating phone calls - hate seeing it where I come to relax - just saying.

It's unfortunate that we don't have a good candidate running - I guess Romney is the lesser of two evils - not sure the nation could survive 4 more Obama years!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sincerely sorry Joe and Bill if my posting cartoons and such has offend you in anyway.

As you may know I'm not a BIG Obama fan, I'm a registered Republican. I have been for nearly 40 years.

But as you may also know, I'm REALLY NOT a Romney fan.

I think the party has made a big mistake with Romney as a candidate.


He-will-not-win.*
*
*

There are too many registered Republicans like myself, who will not be able to bring themselves to vote for

*RMONEY…. *

That said, I'm keeping my self entertained, coming home from work, checking my email and

reading the responses and opinions of all the people on LJ's. I know both you guys have had me tagged as

BUDS, Bill for years, so you are getting a double dose of Dan's entertainment and for that I can see your

point. I think it might be best if you unBUD me for a while … I really am having FUN, I see no harm and am

not trying to break any of my BUDS balls.

I'm also enjoying BLOCKING TROLLS, IDIOTS and NUMB-NUTS. That IS allot of fun.

Kind of like kicking bags of dog poop, except sometimes they whine and such. Some cry like little babies.

WHAAAA! WHAAA WHAAA WHAAA…. WHAAAA WHINE

BLOCK'D YA is my new ZORO signature.

"BLOCK'D YA numb-nuts, you will never poop on my projects, blogs or forums ever again" is my new motto

Joe ole BUDDY.. I added political to my search tag like you suggested


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry RLow … you are my BUD too. Maybe you should unBUD me for a while. Just keeping myself entertained.
...
Just … Hanging in the DOG POUND … hootin' and hollerin' and stuff… playin' with the good old boys.

..








...








...
This image is political satire, but the story is 100% true. While claiming to be opposed to abortion, Mitt Romney earned millions investing in Stericycle, a company that specializes in the disposal of aborted fetuses.

*Mitt Romney is a hypocritical abortion profiteer.*

GOOGLE IT … and see for yourself.

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2012/07/romney-led-bains-investment-firm-disposed-aborted-fetuses/54097/


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dan, you just have a ball and entertain yourself. We are Buds and as far as I'm concerned we still are. I won't unBud you - but I will elect to not check the Political posts - that should work for both of us. Have a ball pal - and I do agree with you, Romney is not a good choice and neither is Obama - we are in deep poop as a Nation!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

cajunpen - I think that's called meadow muffins.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Romney visits Israel …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought this stuff was banned?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

